# bmx noob - einsteigerrad



## TiMo89 (26. Februar 2008)

tach an alle erstmal,
ich bin kompletter noop in der scene und hab noch nicht wirklich den durchblick.
nen paar jungs haben mich in der stadt letztens auf den geschmack gebracht mit meinem bike zu tricksen...aber ich wollt mal hören was ich mir eurer meinung anschaffen sollte...die bandbreite was bmx angeht ist enorm und man verliert schnell den überblick. ich bin 1.83m, wiege 65 kilo, die wollte nen gutes bike, was aber auch den preislichen rahmen nicht sprengt, ich weiß allerdings auch nicht in welcher preisklasse die "guten" bikes liegen und was man wirklich braucht und was nicht..wäre super wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet 
mfg


----------



## Freistiler (27. Februar 2008)

Salu!
Gute Einsteigerbikes bekommt man für 300-500 Euro. Schau Dich mal im BMX-Forum um, dort findest Du weitere Infos.
Santé!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (27. Februar 2008)

Da lang...


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

- thema verschoben
- überschrift angepasst
- faq verlinkt: 1 und auch 2

Hallo TiMo,

beim nächsten mal bitte etwas Mühe geben bevor du wild drauf los fragst. Einen Großteil der Antworten findest du bereits in geraumer Menge im Forum.

Schau dir die verlinkten Themen an und dann kannst du immer noch fragen.


----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

Einfach mal bei Ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt die Augen offen halten. Oftmals bekommt man gute Einsteigerbikes auch fÃ¼r ~200 â¬ gebraucht.

Das langt fÃ¼rs Erste, und dann kann man ja immer mal Parts austauschen.


----------



## RISE (27. Februar 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei Ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt die Augen offen halten. Oftmals bekommt man gute Einsteigerbikes auch fÃ¼r ~200 â¬ gebraucht.
> 
> Das langt fÃ¼rs Erste, und dann kann man ja immer mal Parts austauschen.



Diesen Rat wÃ¼rde ich auf jeden Fall im Kopf behalten. FÃ¼r ~200â¬ wird es auch mit guten gebrauchten RÃ¤dern schwierig, aber nicht unmÃ¶glich. Mein Macneil Ruben custom Rad habe ich damals bei ebay fÃ¼r 170â¬ bekommen und fÃ¼r die damaligen VerhÃ¤ltnisse waren da gute Teile dran (Ruben Rahmen, S&M Pitchfork, Primo Powerbite, Odyssey Mag SB Pedalen, usw.). War wahrscheinlich nur so gÃ¼nstig, weil sich der VerkÃ¤ufer diverse Male verschrieben hat. 

Falls es neu sein muss, wÃ¼rde ich schon 400 - 500â¬ ausgeben. Das klingt viel, das ist auch viel, aber an einem 200 - 300â¬ Rad sind eben auch Kompromissteile verbaut, die frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter ausgetauscht werden - sei es durch Defekte oder einfach nur durch anwachsendes Knowhow. 

Wichtig sind, wie schon so oft gesagt, Cromo Rahmen, -gabel und - lenker, eine dreiteilige Kurbel und wenns geht SB-Lager bei Naben und Kurbeln. 
Ansonsten hÃ¤ngt der Rest vom persÃ¶nlichen Geschmack ab (z.B. keine Bremse, linear Kabel Bremse, Rotor), was auch die Geometrie mit einschlieÃt. Hier kann man dann im Zweifelsfall nochmal nachfragen oder wenns mÃ¶glich ist Probe fahren. Sie sollte halt ungefÃ¤hr passen. Wenn man mit 2,00m einen 19,75er Rahmen fÃ¤hrt, kÃ¶nnte es durchaus zu RÃ¼ckenschmerzen kommen...

So, bitte schenkt mir Grammatik Skills... Diese Sprache nervt.


----------



## Son (27. Februar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> So, bitte schenkt mir Grammatik Skills... Diese Sprache nervt.




Also ich kann das Kink Transition empfehlen! Fahre das selbst (nicht mehr wirklich original) und komme super zurecht! 
Die Fit Räder sind auch sehr geil!


----------



## Stirni (27. Februar 2008)

Kink Whip is sehr gut!
Mid-BB,integrated headset und 12,3KG!
HIER!
gibts auch in schwarz und rot


----------



## TiMo89 (27. Februar 2008)

@alöx: ja sry hast ja recht..ich fühlte mich nur etwas erschlagen von der masse der informationen und meist kann man mit einer individuellen antwort mehr anfangen, werd es aber berücksichtigen.

aber auch erstmal danke an die anderen für die schnellen antworten...also wie gesagt es muss weder neu sein noch will ich der absolute vollprofi werden in welcher preisklasse liegt denn das letzte bike so ungefähr? wie viel sollte man als anfänger investieren?..hier im forum gibt es ja tausend meinungen dazu. das ganze wird sich mehr auf bereich street beschränken..und später kann ich das bike ja immer noch weiter aufrüsten oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## alÃ¶x (27. Februar 2008)

Kommt doch nur auf die Fragestellung an und die Informationen die du uns gibts.

Ich bin der Meinung bei einem Einsteigerrad (NEU) sollte man ab 500â¬ anfangen. Ich hab leider zuviele 350â¬ RÃ¤der gesehen und die Kosten die man innerhalb kÃ¼rzester Zeit wieder reinsteckt.

Am Ende ist jedes Rad eine Spardose... egal wie perfekt oder unperfekt es ist aber gerade am Anfang lohnt es sich nochmal 100â¬ drauf zu legen.

Denk immer dran: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Wenn du dich im Bereich von 400â¬ mit Tendenz zur mehr einfindest tust du dir damit den grÃ¶Ãten Gefallen.

Was ist denn deine Preisvorstellung?


----------



## TiMo89 (27. Februar 2008)

ja genau das ist es gerade...ich hab keine vorstellung davon was ich fÃ¼r mein geld bekomme. mir ist natÃ¼rlich klar, dass ein bike fÃ¼r 200â¬ weniger taugt als fÃ¼r 400â¬. sparen muss ich so oder so aber gerade als anfÃ¤nger, hab ich gelseen, kann man auch auf gewisse dinge verzichten, die man erst spÃ¤ter, wenn man mehr drauf hat gebrauchen kann. was diese ebay rÃ¤der angeht, hab ich eigtl nur negatives gehÃ¶rt, die meisten meinte finger von lassen. selbst wenn ich jetzt nen gebrauchtes bei ebay finde, sagen mir die namen und ganzen begriffe relativ wenig. es wird darauf hinauslaufen das es ein neues bike sein wird. da kann ich mich in dem shop auch nochmal zusÃ¤tzlich beraten lassen. 

sind bikes mit zwei bremsen nicht allgemein auch besser, also man mÃ¼sste logisch gesehen doch viel mehr damit machen kÃ¶nnen, sicherheitsfaktor mal ausgenommen.

hab gerade im bikemarkt zwei gefunden: wethepeople reason modell 2008 fÃ¼r 250â¬
                                                       SPECIALIZED FUSE ONE fÃ¼r 150â¬..wÃ¤ren die was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

> hab gerade im bikemarkt zwei gefunden: wethepeople reason modell 2008 fÃ¼r 250â¬
> SPECIALIZED FUSE ONE fÃ¼r 150â¬..wÃ¤ren die was?



Das WTP wÃ¤re sicher ganz ok 

Das Fuse 1 ist weg

@ Ebay-Bikes ... ja 90% der Bikes die da angeboten werden sind echt Schrott. Und wenn man bei Ebay ein gutes erwischen mÃ¶chte, sollte man sich schon in der Materie etwas auskennen.
Ich habe meinen Rahmen z.B. auch bei Ebay gekauft und nur 69 â¬ hingelegt. Neu versteht sich 

Klar habe ich dadruch, dass ich mein Bike selbst aufgebaut habe am Ende sicher nen paar â¬ mehr bezahlt, wie wenn ich nen komplettes Bike gekauft hÃ¤tte, aber so habe ich kein Bike von der Stange und vor allem den SpaÃ am Schrauben


----------



## TiMo89 (27. Februar 2008)

klar so ein individuelles bike hat schon was für sich  , aber wenn man sich nicht auskennt, find ich, sollte man nicht zuviel riskieren..klar ich hätt auch gern ein bike, was sonst keiner hat, aber da gibt es ja so viel zu beachten..ich denke nachher wenn man schon etwas länger im sport drin ist, kann man darüber nachdenken


----------



## RISE (27. Februar 2008)

Hast du denn einen (BMX) Shop vor Ort oder wolltest du gerne online bestellen?
Falls letzteres der Fall ist, kannst du dich ja ein bisschen einlesen und lässt dich am besten telefonisch von einem Onlineshop deiner Wahl beraten.


----------



## TiMo89 (27. Februar 2008)

hier direkt vor ort gibts keinen..müsste entweder etwas weiter fahren oder eben doch online bestellen, kennt einer denn einen guten online shop zBs aus persönlicher erfahrung oder so?


----------



## alöx (27. Februar 2008)

Schleichwerbung befindet sich in Signaturen wie meiner.


----------



## Hertener (27. Februar 2008)

G&S 

*EDIT:*
1. Auf jeden Fall eine 3-teilige Kurbel nehmen.
2. Full Cromo kann, muss nicht. Erfahrung.
3. Wirklich gute und durchdachte Parts gibt's imho eh nur im AfterMarket.

Bleibt, zum Schluß, ein Kompromiss, so oder so:
a) Du kaufst Dir ein günstiges Einsteiger Rad so um die 300 Euro und fährst damit, bis was kaputt geht, oder
b) Du kaufst Dir ein weniger günstiges Einsteiger Rad so um die 500 Euro und fährst damit, bis was kaputt geht.
c) Auch in den Preisklassen darüber wirst Du wenig Freude haben, sobald Du merkst, was Dir wirklich liegt. Wer kauft schon ein Rad für 700 Euro, wenn er weiß, dass er als erstes für 40 Euro [1] die Mäntel tauscht? Von anderen Dingen mal ganz abgesehen. 

Also, ich gehöre zu den Anhängern von den günstigen Einsteiger Rädern. Wenn man dann nach einem halben Jahr sagt: "Ich würde mal gerne einen Rahmen mit 'nem halben Zoll längeren Oberrohr fahren, tut's der Geldbörse nicht ganz so weh.

*2.EDIT:*
[1] oder für 70 Euro (KHEs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> G&S
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 1. Auf jeden Fall eine 3-teilige Kurbel nehmen.
> ...



  Alles gesagt oder ?


----------



## TiMo89 (27. Februar 2008)

jop super. danke an euch alle^^..wenn ich mich entschieden haben oder weiß was ich will , meld ich mich nochmal und frag ob ihr damit einverstanden seid


----------



## TiMo89 (27. Februar 2008)

wie wärs mit dem?
 BMX KHE Wilke Impact LT pilot


----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

Was ich nun kurz gelesen habe, hÃ¶rt sich recht gut an, auch wenn ich kein Freund von "F-Set Rotoren" bin. Und der Preis von ~350 â¬ (neu) geht soweit auch klar denke ich.


----------



## Son (27. Februar 2008)

geht schon, fragt sich aber ob du freecoaster fahrn willst

@gmozi
reden wir vom selben? ich mein das hier: klick
ich glaub du meinst das impact am


----------



## gmozi (27. Februar 2008)

Google sagt mir das es nen F-Set Rotor ist.


----------



## Son (27. Februar 2008)

achso ok, hab das "pilot" übersehn


----------



## TiMo89 (27. Februar 2008)

freecoaster?


----------



## .nOx (27. Februar 2008)

damit kannst du rückwärts tretten.....glaube ich
also hast keinen leerlauf


----------



## Son (27. Februar 2008)

rückwärts treten? damit kann man rückwärtsfahren ohne zu treten!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LuLyDJCZqi8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (28. Februar 2008)

Das hier wäre vielleicht auch interessant, wenn man aus der Nähe von Hannover kommt


----------



## RISE (28. Februar 2008)

Son schrieb:


> rückwärts treten? damit kann man rückwärtsfahren ohne zu treten!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=LuLyDJCZqi8



So ein schöner Videopart und dann auch noch mit dem persönlichen Liebling als Protagonisten.

Du bist eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum.


----------



## TiMo89 (28. Februar 2008)

das ist natürlich schon ziemlich geil so rückwärts zu fahren..wird das dann erheblich teurer? warauf muss ich denn achten damit ich weiß, dass das bike das auch kann?


----------



## Son (28. Februar 2008)

na wie gesagt, da brauchste ne freecoaster nabe, diese ist aber sehr wartungsintensiv (denk ich ma, ich hab sowas nicht)


----------



## RISE (28. Februar 2008)

Ja, warten sollte man die regelmÃ¤Ãig, d.h. man sollte Naben zerlegen kÃ¶nnen. Gibt dazu aber auch genug Tutorials im Internet. 

Neue Freecoaster LaufrÃ¤der kosten so neu ab 219â¬ aufwÃ¤rts. Sind also nicht gerade billig, dazu muss man Ã¶fter dran rumschrauben und fakie fahren mit Coaster oder normalen Naben ist auch eine gewisse Umstellung.


----------



## alöx (28. Februar 2008)

Ich sag mal so... die Anleitungen im Netz bringen vielleicht etwas Hilfe aber vorallem muss man einfach Schrauben können.

Ich hab beim Achstausch richtig lang gebraucht obwohl ich mich als guten Schrauber einschätze.


----------



## HC-Maxi (28. Februar 2008)

Solltest du dich für n Eastern Komplettrad entscheiden (wie in meinem Fall das eastern sequence) dann finde dich gleich mal damit ab, dass die HR Nabe binnen 2 Wochen intensiven fahrens den Geist aufgibt 

...allerdings bereue ich den Kauf dennoch nicht, generell ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehr ok find ich. In dieser Preisklasse darf man nicht mit nem perfekt haltbaren Rad rechnen.

ob ne freecoaster fürn einstieg gleich notwendig ist weiß ich nicht... glaub eher nicht.


----------



## TiMo89 (28. Februar 2008)

ok dann lass ich das lieber..ich würd mich jetzt mal nicht als guten schrauber einstufen dafür fehlt mir dann doch die erfahrung..naja ich geb mich auch erstmal mit den standardtricks zu frieden, damit werd ich erstmal genug zu tun haben^^


----------



## .nOx (28. Februar 2008)

Ok, hast recht, leuchtet auch ein ;D

rückwärts fahren kannste auch so, musste nur mittretten und mit ein bisschen übung geht das auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiMo89 (29. Februar 2008)

wie viel sollte ich für das bike hinblättern..der verkäufer hat mich nach nem preis gefragt, was ich bereit wär auszugeben.
http://saarbruecken.kijiji.de/c-Kau...s-BMX-Eastern-Bike-Sequenze-W0QQAdIdZ36086085


----------



## gmozi (29. Februar 2008)

Geil was er mit dem vorderen Bremszug gemacht hat. Da lohnt sich der Rotor ja richtig dolle


----------



## Bernie123456789 (2. März 2008)

kannst rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts fahrn ohne gleichzeitig rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts treten zu mÃ¼ssen. bringts fÃ¼r anfÃ¤nger nicht wirklich, rahmen mit sonem f-set rotor knubbel sehen m.M.n. einfach nur hÃ¤sslich aus(vorallem wenn du dich [wofÃ¼r ich garantiere] nachtrÃ¤glich fÃ¼r ein bremskabel entscheidest). es reicht nich einfach nur billig zu kaufen weil du dir denkst "ich ersetzt eh alles nach und nach" weil mit nem scheiÃ rad machts fahren vorallem als anfÃ¤nger Ã¼berhaupt kein spaÃ und evtl wirst du dich wieder vom sport abwenden, das rad wirst du vll fÃ¼r 100â¬ weiterverkaufen und das einzige was es dir gebracht hat sind 250â¬ verlust und die erkenntnis dass bmx fahren (mit nem scheÃ­Ã bmx) keinen spaÃ macht. idass wichtigste ist, dass du kein felt kaufst! die dinger sind so schice und jedesmal wenn ich jemand auf nem felt sehe bekomm ich mitlied fÃ¼r ihn, dass er sich beschwatzten hat lassen fÃ¼r  so viel mÃ¼ll geld auszugeben. wethepeople, fit, kink und eastern sind firmen die anfÃ¤ngerbikes machen die ihr geld wert sind.


----------



## gmozi (2. März 2008)

Da übertreibst Du aber mächtig! Denn leztendlich kann man mit nahezu jedem halbwegs vernüftigen BMX fahren und Spaß haben. Da kommt es mehr auf die Einstellung von Bike und Fahrer an, als darauf nen BMX von einer "coolen" Firma zu haben.
Wer sich nen Komplettrad kauft, wird früher oder später eh Teile austauschen.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (3. März 2008)

naja also mit nem 14 kilo bike hat man überhaupt kein spaß wenn man im streetbereich unterwegs is. vorallem weil der bunnyhop dann gar nicht geht und ohne den geht halt einfach nix


----------



## thommi00 (3. März 2008)

> naja also mit nem 14 kilo bike hat man überhaupt kein spaß wenn man im streetbereich unterwegs is. vorallem weil der bunnyhop dann gar nicht geht und ohne den geht halt einfach nix



naja der bunnyhop ist natürlich möglich, aber ich denkte er ist so schwerer zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (3. März 2008)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> naja also mit nem 14 kilo bike hat man überhaupt kein spaß wenn man im streetbereich unterwegs is. vorallem weil der bunnyhop dann gar nicht geht und ohne den geht halt einfach nix



Sorry, ist auch Mumpitz. Klar braucht man dann halt etwas mehr Kraft am Anfang, aber wenn man die Technik raus hat kann man mit nem 14kg BMX sicher fast genau so hoch Springen wie mit nem 10-12Kg Teil. Ne gute und vor allem für den Fahrer RICHTIGE Geometrie ist da viel wichtiger! *Spaß* ist, was man draus macht.


----------



## Hertener (3. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> *Spaß* ist, was man draus macht.


Jepp. Und auch mit einem 16kg Rad kann man Bunnys hoppen.


----------

